# New to Sailnet but not sailing



## captainfrank (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm captain Frank Brauch, hence the captainfrank. I have been sailing about 20 years and have been a sailing instructor at Pacific Yacthing and Sailing in Santa Cruz, CA for just over eight years. I have owned a Golden Gate 30 (aka Farallon 29, 1981 vintage) for 14 years. It is berthed in Santa Cruz and I sail Monterey bay regularly. I'm in the process of getting her ready for a trip to Mexico (fall 2010). I am a cruiser not a racer, with trips across the pond and back, singlehanded to the Channel Islands and a two month delivery from Tonga to New Zealand. I look forward to getting some good info on preparing my boat for the trip and what to look for in Mexico.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Cap


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Frank, glad to have you with us.


----------

